# Running new doorbell wires after ripped old ones out?



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

If your fishing from the front door straight down into a basement/garage, might make it easier to pull off the inside door trim on one side. That way you'll have easier access to get it thru the plate to the basment. 

I have a customer that uses the Dimango wireless brand all the time in older buildings. Where they are used gets enough RF to be medium done and have never heard any complaints.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

If wood stud outside walls, you can cut out some drywall inside next to the door then drill from where the button will go into that area. Then they make long 5 ft. or so drill bits (electrical supply) which have a hole in the end of the bit. You can drill up from the drywall hole into the attic, then tie a wire to the end of the drill bit and fish it back down.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

pcampbell said:


> Unfortunately I managed to cut and rip out my bell wires and couldn't even imagine how I could get new wires run. I really prefer wired, but am not sure how on earth I'm going to be able to figure out how to get new wires run. Are there any special tricks to do this? From the front door the wires should run down to the garage where the transformer is. If I start shoving wires down they just seem to get bunched up. Something stiffer?
> 
> Any decent wireless doorbells out there that will not go off every time a police car drives by?
> 
> The other problem I've had with wireless doorbells in the past is that you have to hold the button down for like 1 second for it to work. So people will push the button and it won't really go off.


Yes, it can be done, very likely without damage to any walls. You use fish tapes, fish sticks and long drill bits. Drill bits up to about 7 feet are available at home depot. From the middle of the wall this allows you to get through the floor or ceiling in most situations. Fish sticks are ridgid sections of fiberglass that connect together and you can push them through a hole and guide them to where they need to go. They are kind of expensive, again they have them at home depot. Lowes has both items as well. 

Worst case you have to cut a larger opening on one end of where you are trying to fish the wires, i.e. a junction box size opening. This makes it really easy, you put the fish tape or fish sticks in the hole, then from the other side where the junction box is, just reach your hand up there and grab it and pull it out, then attach the wire and pull it back through.

It is easiest in these situations if you use the old wire as a pull wire for the new ones. Sounds like this is not possible in your case, but something to keep in mind for the future. 

Good Luck

Jamie


----------

